# fragmented embryos



## mand (Jul 13, 2002)

We had our first icsi this month which has just resulted in a -ive. I only got 2 mature eggs both fertilised but were very fragmented, so really knew there was little hope. Our problem we thought was male fertility only.
Im afraid i have lots of questions.
1- Does this mean i have bad eggs or can this be due to male factor as well.
2- I responded slowly to the stims (this i believe because i was put on a low dose) if my stims are increased am i likely to produce more than 3 eggs next time or am i likely to have low follies again.
3- Is it likely to make any difference if i change drugs,im woried that if i stay on the same then i again will only have a few follies.
4- we had 100 % fertilisation so does this mean that male factor was not to blame.
5- Is there anything i can do to improve egg quality, apart from diet. Tried this last time no tea/coffee/alcohol etc but didnt seem to work.
6- once you have had fragmented embryos- might you get good grades next time or is this unlikely.
Sorry for all the questions but thank you for taking the time to read this post and hope you are able to reply.

amanda


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Amanda,

fragmentation is a tricky one. We still do not really understand the nature or significance of fragmentation. It has been shown that fragmented embryos have a slightly less chance of success but then again I have seen many pregnancies from very fragmented embryos. There is currently some excellent research going on on the removal of fragments and this may be a possibility in the years to come.

In answer to your questions:

1. We do not know the cause of fragmentation and it is interesting to note that human embryos are the only known embryos which fragment. there is no evidence to say that it is a male or female problem specifically, it is most likely some sort of combination of the two.

2. I cannot really comment on your stimulation regime as I do not have enough information. This is also really a subject to discuss with your consultant physician.

3. As above, this is a matter for the medics treating you.

4. As you had ICSI we would expect a high fertiliation rate. There must be some male factor problem since you had ICSI and not IVF.

5. Not really, just live a normal, relaxed life with no excess of anything. No smoking and no alcohol will help a lot.

6. Each cycle is different and you could easily get 'perfect' embryos next time.

Hope this helps!

Peter



mand said:


> We had our first icsi this month which has just resulted in a -ive. I only got 2 mature eggs both fertilised but were very fragmented, so really knew there was little hope. Our problem we thought was male fertility only.
> Im afraid i have lots of questions.
> 1- Does this mean i have bad eggs or can this be due to male factor as well.
> 2- I responded slowly to the stims (this i believe because i was put on a low dose) if my stims are increased am i likely to produce more than 3 eggs next time or am i likely to have low follies again.
> ...


----------



## mand (Jul 13, 2002)

Thank you very much peter for answering my questions.

We have a revie booked next month so should have a idea of where we are going.

amanda


----------

